# ferries euro tunnel



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

hi guys whats the best way to get euro tunnel tickets at the best price.been quoted £132 rtn.and is any body going to the rally in september from the midlands birmingham area.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Tesco Travel Vouchers is what we use then all we pay for is the dog 
£30. Yes we'll be heading down end August


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*shaggy tunnel*

Yes Tesco, if you shop there and have a card.

But P&O is only £62 return

TM


----------

